
Show HN: Launch your subscription box business in 7 days - jointhebox
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/join-the-box
======
justboxing
Why linking to producthunt? Why not directly link to the website??
[http://jointhebox.com/?ref=HN](http://jointhebox.com/?ref=HN)

~~~
Paulods
Probably because its recently been linked here with the address.

I still don't understand the business though. Why focus on subscription
websites when all you seem to be doing is design and hosting? Does it come
with a subscription e-commerce platform built in?

